# OA bath question



## Ernbar (Oct 26, 2020)

Gonna give my project an OA bath and was wondering if the plastic blue switch on the light will be attacked by the acid. Also will the bath strip off the finish on the fender braces?


----------



## the tinker (Oct 26, 2020)

It might discolor the fender braces, but they'll clean up.  It won't affect the plastic. Why not take the light off? I have soaked lights in OX with no damage to aluminum or copper, other than discolor, but there are better solutions to use.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks Tinker. Removing it from the fender will be a possibility but one of the screws looks to be welded shut from rust. The inside has rust that needs to be removed but don’t want to mess with it cuz it looks frail. I know Evaporust will clean it up so that is another avenue. By the way the light actually works .
Also it’s safe to dump in the grass correct?


----------



## 1motime (Oct 26, 2020)

Do everything a favor and check with the manufacturer before you dump anything
Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 26, 2020)

1motime said:


> Do everything a favor and check with the manufacturer before you dump anything
> Thanks




Shouldn't be a problem dumping. 

*Oxalic acid* is an organic compound found in many plants. These include leafy greens, vegetables, fruits, cocoa, nuts and seeds ( 1 ). In plants, it's usually bound to minerals, forming oxalate. The terms “*oxalic acid*” and “oxalate” are used interchangeably in nutrition science.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 26, 2020)

https://www.hunker.com/12275090/how-to-dispose-of-oxalic-acid-solution


----------



## the tinker (Oct 27, 2020)

Just dump it in the grass, really, it won't hurt it. Hell, I still dump my drain oil down the sewer in front of my house. There's a nice looking image of a large fish cast into the top of the sewer grate. I don't know what that's all about, but all the grates on our street have them. Mine's the only one on the block that's not all rusty looking.  I guess all the oil I've dumped on it over the years has kept it nice looking. That's the kinda guy I am. I like keeping things nice looking.  Good luck with your project.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 27, 2020)

I would recommend removing all mounting screws and essentially disassembling the frame 100% to individual pieces. Water will get into the threads and won't dry out if it is assembled, then just rust away.

Frankly, what I can see of the paint wouldn't even be an OA bath candidate in my book. As much of a godsend it is, it does tend to leave the paint with a chalky haze to it and is typically reserved for paint that is nearly converted to rust. I would just hit rusty areas of your paint with WD-40 and 0000 steel wool, then polish it.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 27, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Shouldn't be a problem dumping.
> 
> *Oxalic acid* is an organic compound found in many plants. These include leafy greens, vegetables, fruits, cocoa, nuts and seeds ( 1 ). In plants, it's usually bound to minerals, forming oxalate. The terms “*oxalic acid*” and “oxalate” are used interchangeably in nutrition science.



Was the reference of dumping about Evaporust or OA?  Oxalic is an acid.  Evaporust is a Chelating agent which appears to not be that bad.  I think everyone should do some research before just throwing it away.  Probably not the place to get off topic like this but we can all help from making things worse.  They already are


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 27, 2020)

jpromo said:


> I would recommend removing all mounting screws and essentially disassembling the frame 100% to individual pieces. Water will get into the threads and won't dry out if it is assembled, then just rust away.
> 
> Frankly, what I can see of the paint wouldn't even be an OA bath candidate in my book. As much of a godsend it is, it does tend to leave the paint with a chalky haze to it and is typically reserved for paint that is nearly converted to rust. I would just hit rusty areas of your paint with WD-40 and 0000 steel wool, then polish it.



I was thinking the same thing but was afraid of scratching the paint. It’s removing stains and scratches and doing a great job at cleaning the paint so thank you for your suggestion. I wanted to brighten the paint a bit cause it has turned darker but the WD40 and 0000 steel wool are doing the trick and giving me the look I want. I did strip The bike  down and everything will get a thorough cleaning. One of the Torrington pedals is missing a few bb’s that were loose and not caged like the rest so I need to get a caged set.
I tried it on a rim just to see and wow the red pops out on the left side. Compare to the darker almost burgundy on the right,


----------



## bloo (Oct 27, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> One of the Torrington pedals is missing a few bb’s that were loose and not caged like the rest so I need to get a caged set.




If the cage itself is not too bad, just derust it with whatever else you are derusting small parts with (I use Evaporust), and pop new bearings in the cage. You can get a 500 ball assortment of loose ball bearings in common bicycle sizes on amazon for less than 10 bucks. Grade 25. Better than what would be in a new cage if you could just buy one.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 27, 2020)

@OldSkipTooth covered everything you need to know in post #6 about disposing  of OA.  I have a big laundry sink in my shop. I fill it about 1/3 full of cold water then pour the OA into it. Pull the plug and it all goes down the drain.

@the tinker That fish cast into your drain means that whatever goes into that drain goes directly to a river, not through a treatment plant. In essence you and the Exxon Valdez are doing the same polluting of natural resources.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 27, 2020)

bloo said:


> If the cage itself is not too bad, just derust it with whatever else you are derusting small parts with (I use Evaporust), and pop new bearings in the cage. You can get a 500 ball assortment of loose ball bearings in common bicycle sizes on amazon for less than 10 bucks. Grade 25. Better than what would be in a new cage if you could just buy one.



No cage on only one side , just 5 loose bearings.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 27, 2020)

Is that what that fish means? Holy cow!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 27, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> @OldSkipTooth covered everything you need to know in post #6 about disposing  of OA.  I have a big laundry sink in my shop. I fill it about 1/3 full of cold water then pour the OA into it. Pull the plug and it all goes down the drain.
> 
> @the tinker That fish cast into your drain means that whatever goes into that drain goes directly to a river, not through a treatment plant. In essence you and the Exxon Valdez are doing the same polluting of natural resources.



Pretty sure he's being sarcastic about dumping oils down the drain!


----------



## the tinker (Oct 27, 2020)

Hats off to BFGforme! I never just dump oil down an open sewer. . . I could get caught by my neighbors doing something foolish like that. I dump inside, down the wife's laundry sink.  As far as the oxalic acid, it makes a great Tom Collins mix.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 27, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Pretty sure he's being sarcastic about dumping oils down the drain!




I guess I haven't been around long enough to figure out who's who in the zoo.  Now I now.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 27, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> I guess I haven't been around long enough to figure out who's who in the zoo.  Now I now.



We're all in the zoo my brother....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 5, 2022)

I have a ;late '40s early '50s Schwinn DX that is red. I would like to try an OA bath on it. However I tried it on a different set of fenders and it took the red pigment out and they turned dirty white. I have read where some advise against using OA on red bikes. I also have seen red bikes in OA without any problems. What is the deal are some paints able to and others not? Anyone use a OA bath on a similar red Schwinn with any luck.  Thanks for any help and yes I'm sure it has been discussed but searching out the answers is brutal.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 5, 2022)

It is safe for some red paints and not others. It is a case-by-case thing, depending on the content of the paint and how it has aged or oxidized. It is supposed that red paints relying on iron oxide, or at least a metal oxide of some sort, as part of the coloration, have more of a problem than other paints.


----------



## ian (May 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have a ;late '40s early '50s Schwinn DX that is red. I would like to try an OA bath on it. However I tried it on a different set of fenders and it took the red pigment out and they turned dirty white. I have read where some advise against using OA on red bikes. I also have seen red bikes in OA without any problems. What is the deal are some paints able to and others not? Anyone use a OA bath on a similar red Schwinn with any luck.  Thanks for any help and yes I'm sure it has been discussed but searching out the answers is brutal.



Well? Didja do the OA bath on this? If so, good results? I'm thinking about this process on my Shelby that is really rusty looking ( to me anyway )


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 30, 2022)

ian said:


> Well? Didja do the OA bath on this? If so, good results? I'm thinking about this process on my Shelby that is really rusty looking ( to me anyway )



I did not just WD, 0000 SW,polishing compound and a good waxing. second pic is just WD and SW


----------



## ian (May 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I did not just WD, 0000 SW,polishing compound and a good waxing.
> 
> View attachment 1636424
> 
> View attachment 1636425



Thanks. I'm gonna have to try this meself


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 30, 2022)

ian said:


> Thanks. I'm gonna have to try this meself



I will tag you on the DX thread some better pics all polished up


----------



## Ernbar (May 30, 2022)

It’s amazing how 0000 steel wool and WD40 will clean and polish paint. I did this very same method on my 1946 Rollfast. The red paint was very dark and dull looking dark purplish.  The white spears were grungy and yellowish. Compare the paint on the rim right side uncleaned and the left side after cleaning.

After cleaning I wiped everything dry, lightly used some polishing compound then wiped on a light coat of Boiled Linseed Oil and let it cure for a day or two.  The BLO protects chromed and painted parts from rust.




It’s been 2-3 years since I treated the bike and there is no rust or dullness anywhere.


----------



## Maurice (Jul 31, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What is the deal are some paints able to and others not? Anyone use a OA bath on a similar red Schwinn with any luck. Thanks for any help and yes I'm sure it has been discussed but searching out the answers is brutal.














CBJ, here's my first experiment with OA bath. My 1960 red Corvette. Before and after. Soaked it for like 36 hours. Most importantly it got ALL the rust off the frame. And saved what was left of the paint. My guess, most of the red paint is the red primer. Hope this info/photos helps.


----------



## Bryan S (Jul 31, 2022)

the tinker said:


> Just dump it in the grass, really, it won't hurt it. Hell, I still dump my drain oil down the sewer in front of my house. There's a nice looking image of a large fish cast into the top of the sewer grate. I don't know what that's all about, but all the grates on our street have them. Mine's the only one on the block that's not all rusty looking.  I guess all the oil I've dumped on it over the years has kept it nice looking. That's the kinda guy I am. I like keeping things nice looking.  Good luck with your project.



I use to do the exact same thing with oil years ago.. lol


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 1, 2022)

There are two big issues with paint and OA:

(1) That if there is any rust under the paint starting, the OA will attack the rust, but in doing that will undermine the paint, causing it to peel off.

(2) Some paints use iron oxide powder as a coloring agent. This is particular true on some of the reds and browns. The OA can cause the oxide component to wash out, leaving a light red or pink color. The more oxide component and the more oxidation to the paint, the more this will tend to happen. Some red paints are not affected because of their composition, but some will turn pink. The best suggestion is to test on an area not normally visible to see what the effect will be. And the stronger the OA mix, the faster the effect. If in doubt, test and use a weaker mix on paint.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2022)

I think the issue with red paint is the candy paints with the silver base. I did a red Huffy (?) a while back just to see what it would do and it removed most of the red leaving the silver base. absolutely zero rust though, this bike would have needed to be sandblasted to get to zero rust.


----------

